# Please post up Caddy trunk setups



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dont know what year your looking for but heres my 95


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 17 2007, 01:03 PM~8327990
> *dont know what year your looking for but heres my 95
> 
> 
> ...


very nice.i have a 89 4 door.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 17 2007, 02:44 PM~8328355
> *very nice.i have a 89 4 door.
> *


oh ok...well sorry i wasnt any help lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 17 2007, 02:11 PM~8328597
> *oh ok...well sorry i wasnt any help lol
> *


you were.i like your setup.


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Here's a pic of my set-up. In an 83 Coupe, by the way.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jul 17 2007, 09:08 PM~8331612
> *Here's a pic of my set-up. In an 83 Coupe, by the way.
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice post a full pic


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jul 17 2007, 08:08 PM~8331612
> *Here's a pic of my set-up. In an 83 Coupe, by the way.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice.


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilac_@Jul 19 2007, 05:23 PM~8347805
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice touch with those caddy fittings


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 31 2007, 09:01 AM~8685336
> *nice touch with those caddy fittings
> *


x2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

x3.were do you get those?


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 31 2007, 09:01 AM~8685336
> *nice touch with those caddy fittings
> *


x 875489732579876


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

A FRIEND OF MINE HAD A CNC AND MADE THEM FOR ME ABOUT 4 YEARS AGO.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Sep 1 2007, 12:43 AM~8690764
> *A FRIEND OF MINE HAD A CNC AND MADE THEM FOR ME ABOUT 4 YEARS AGO.
> *


nice.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 19 2007, 02:09 PM~8824784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN!!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

DAMN!! x DDDDDDAYUM! :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice pics.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

yeah really nice pics


----------



## ScrapinCadillacs90 (Aug 23, 2005)

my 1980 caddy


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ScrapinCadillacs90_@Sep 20 2007, 01:34 PM~8833653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice setup.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ScrapinCadillacs90_@Sep 20 2007, 02:34 PM~8833653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are those 12s or 15s in the speaker box


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Sep 21 2007, 05:39 PM~8842798
> *are those 12s or 15s in the speaker box
> *


definetly not 15's


----------



## ScrapinCadillacs90 (Aug 23, 2005)

yea there 12s....the box is jus mad big cause its ported takes up half my trunk


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ScrapinCadillacs90_@Sep 22 2007, 01:26 AM~8845661
> *yea there 12s....the box is jus mad big cause its ported takes up half my trunk
> *


 :0


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Sep 21 2007, 04:39 PM~8842798
> *are those 12s or 15s in the speaker box
> *


thats pretty much how mine is but more cluttered.(4 pumps) i need a re build this winter.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Sep 23 2007, 09:57 AM~8851721
> *thats pretty much how mine is but more cluttered.(4 pumps) i need a re build this winter.
> *


pics?


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ScrapinCadillacs90_@Sep 22 2007, 02:26 AM~8845661
> *yea there 12s....the box is jus mad big cause its ported takes up half my trunk
> *


i like it either way :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScrapinCadillacs90_@Sep 20 2007, 12:34 PM~8833653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice setup but are your battery cables under the holddowns


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 17 2007, 08:32 AM~9020914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 17 2007, 11:13 AM~9022022
> *ttt
> *


x2


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

x3


----------



## get down on it! (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 17 2007, 07:32 AM~9020914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the way those pumps are sitting is sick.


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by get down on it!_@Oct 19 2007, 01:58 PM~9039995
> *the way those pumps are sitting is sick.
> *


yeah yours look disgusting


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## specrider02 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Sep 21 2007, 03:39 PM~8842798
> *are those 12s or 15s in the speaker box
> *


ha i love the Rasta Colours on the box


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## get down on it! (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Oct 19 2007, 01:59 PM~9040470
> *yeah yours look disgusting
> *


yea they don't look as good as yours.....








oh wait, yours are sitting in your room. fruit! :buttkick:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

84 fleetwood









www.LunaticsLowriderClub.com


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Some Caddies i did


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Oct 22 2007, 03:51 AM~9053452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick one


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 21 2008, 12:52 AM~10219889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by get down on it!_@Oct 19 2007, 02:58 PM~9039995
> *the way those pumps are sitting is sick.
> *


Thanks!  You should have seen us making it, sitting there with protractors and angle gauges, but that shit is perfectly aligned.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

just built for a club member


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

T o
T he
T op


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

awesome setups, puts mine to shame but I went for the function approach since my car is a driver and not a show car.


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 21 2008, 01:31 PM~10222505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that setup is the s#!t :thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Mar 23 2008, 08:56 AM~10233867
> *that setup is the s#!t :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks to the great people at LALO'S & PINKYS


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 23 2008, 02:58 AM~10233466
> *awesome setups, puts mine to shame but I went for the function approach since my car is a driver and not a show car.
> *


you can still can have a clean set-up for the street. :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

any more? :biggrin:


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Sep 20 2007, 03:18 AM~8830819
> *:0  DAMN!!
> *



X2 :0


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 21 2008, 12:31 PM~10222505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


really nice setup, what does the blue match though. not knocking your trunk cause it does look clean just curious


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 1 2008, 04:22 PM~10553290
> *really nice setup, what does the blue match though.  not knocking your trunk cause it does look clean just curious
> *



My girls eyes........


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 1 2008, 05:24 PM~10553658
> *My girls eyes........
> *


 :uh: i cant tell if your serious


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

clean ass setups :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 1 2008, 05:28 PM~10553687
> *:uh: i cant tell if your serious
> *



I'm joking cuz it dont match anything but I liked it better than black and the homie had already done the blue he would have had to repaint it so I said leave it, looks way better in person plus the cars going to get repainted eventually :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 1 2008, 05:54 PM~10553844
> *I'm joking cuz it dont match anything but I liked it better than black and the homie had already done the blue he would have had to repaint it so I said leave it, looks way better in person plus the cars going to get repainted eventually :biggrin:
> *


like i said, i ant knocking it. looks damn good  better than my old caddy trunk i did


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@May 1 2008, 03:28 PM~10552205
> *X2 :0
> *


Thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## hardknoxs (Jul 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 17 2007, 08:32 AM~9020914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering how you like that street charger? Does it work? Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 1 2008, 06:07 PM~10553929
> *like i said, i ant knocking it. looks damn good    better than my old caddy trunk i did
> 
> 
> ...



Its cool I know your not homie And thanks I owe it all to PINKY BITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Oct 21 2007, 02:47 PM~9051471
> *84 fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


gave me an idea :cheesy:


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

not finished yet


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spike90fleetwood_@May 2 2008, 11:25 AM~10559779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats pretty dam cool...very nice


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i havent finished yet but here.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 2 2008, 10:36 AM~10559843
> *now thats pretty dam cool...very nice
> *


x2


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks! I'll put up a new pic when finished


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by spike90fleetwood_@May 3 2008, 05:27 AM~10565521
> *thanks!  I'll put up a new pic when finished
> *



please do!


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

Club Member John's finished trunk setup,4 Pump Pro Hopper,heres the pics


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@May 14 2008, 08:45 PM~10657525
> *Club Member John's finished trunk setup,4 Pump Pro Hopper,heres the pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

NICE TRUNK, IS THAT A COUPE OR FLEETWOOD


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

its like tetris!


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

its a 83 sedan deville


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

unfinished but have powdercoated and mounted since the pic.









one more of what it will look like in the trunk w/the battery covers installed.


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 15 2008, 02:34 PM~10663624
> *its like tetris!
> *


oh shit,great call LMAO!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

www.cusstom.com for thousands of setup pics...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Aug 30 2007, 09:50 PM~8683661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Cadillac Y blocks. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

Those Y blocks kick ass


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

THANKS ALOT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crackerlac (May 17, 2007)

Far from finished


----------



## crackerlac (May 17, 2007)

More pics of the hardlines to come


----------



## crackerlac (May 17, 2007)

duplicate post


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

still in the works


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 20 2008, 08:42 PM~10699867
> *still in the works
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 19 2007, 12:09 PM~8824784
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. How do you fit the rack for 4 batteries on the sides?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 20 2008, 09:42 PM~10699867
> *still in the works
> 
> 
> ...



nice!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Jun 4 2008, 07:56 PM~10799667
> *Nice. How do you fit the rack for 4 batteries on the sides?
> *


it wasn't easy...a little metal manipulation


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Aug 31 2007, 12:50 AM~8683661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHERED U GET THOSE AND DO THEY HAVE LINCOLN.*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jun 11 2008, 04:31 PM~10847412
> *WHERED U GET THOSE AND DO THEY HAVE LINCOLN.
> *


he made them


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

TTT


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

part of mine.


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 11 2008, 03:56 PM~10848427
> *he made them
> *


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

still need to paint the hold downs....


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Sep 28 2008, 08:52 PM~11723825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah I need new batteries


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## grantos (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETYSEXLAC_@Nov 17 2008, 12:11 AM~12177700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice and clean :thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nothing special, just a basic street setup.  

1981 Coupe Deville


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## cadiman530 (Dec 24, 2010)

> ```
> [url=http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150174761997365&set=a.444521632364.227782.553112364&type=1&theater]My Webpage[/url]
> ```


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Aug 30 2007, 10:50 PM~8683661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: SICK


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETYSEXLAC_@Nov 17 2008, 12:11 AM~12177700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

the only decent pics i got.
2 pumps, 8 batt, spare and 2 10s, still with room to spare. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 6 2011, 07:55 AM~20496556
> *the only decent pics i got.
> 2 pumps, 8 batt, spare and 2 10s, still with room to spare. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 6 2011, 06:55 AM~20496556
> *the only decent pics i got.
> 2 pumps, 8 batt, spare and 2 10s, still with room to spare. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

here is mine...


----------

